# Another Baby Blanket but With a Difference



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

The difference being that this can be made any size - as it contains the repeat. Yay! Let's hear it for the designer - http://lawsofknitting.com/awesome-knitted-gifts/box-stitch-preemie-baby-blanket/ I recently bought some worsted yarn that was thinner than I thought it would be (sometimes grades are off, I find) so I wanted to double it to make an afghan/throw and have been half-looking for a pattern. Since the yarn is variegated yellow/green (sounds awful but is really pretty), I think this pattern will do just nicely.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It will look wonderful!


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Emell,

Thanks for the link I think I might try it Did it take 10oz of yarn?


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks great ...thank you


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

nanadee said:


> Hi Emell,
> 
> Thanks for the link I think I might try it Did it take 10oz of yarn?


I wondered about that myself. For such a small blanket, that does seem like a lot of yarn.

Lynne


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Good luck with your project and thanks for link!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It will be awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern link, it looks lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## MaineKnitter (Jan 30, 2011)

lneighbors3 said:


> I wondered about that myself. For such a small blanket, that does seem like a lot of yarn.
> 
> Lynne


The blanket is made with two strands of yarn.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

nanadee said:


> Hi Emell,
> 
> Thanks for the link I think I might try it Did it take 10oz of yarn?


I honestly don't know. I haven't tried it as yet, working on another afghan right now. However, if you're not sure, try the dreaded swatch from similar yarn. But I think it can probably be made using any yarn or any size needle to make any size afghan/blanket, just adjust, thus the swatch.


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you for the link to this cute pattern.. I think I will try it with a heavier weight yarn.. I really don't like working with two stand yarns.. just saying..


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

ladymjc said:


> Thank you for the link to this cute pattern.. I think I will try it with a heavier weight yarn.. I really don't like working with two stand yarns.. just saying..


That's what I liked about the pattern, very versatile as to yarn weight and needle size. And it fits the bill for my "yarn buy".  :thumbup:


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I wonder if you even need the garter stitch boarder, as the box stitch has an even number of knits and purls on both the bottom/top and the sides. Shouldn't curl. I don't love the look of garter stitch. Maybe just a reverse crochet all around to give it a finished look if I'll make some American Girl doll blankets for my granddaughters. Those will be my swatches.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I just made this blanket in a 30 x 30 size using 1 strand of yarn and I liked the way it was quick and easy. Not sure mine turned out to look quite the same though.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Nice pattern and looks quick to make. Our minister's wife is due to have a baby in April and that might just be quick enough for me to make.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

moonriver said:


> Looks great ...thank you


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Gotta try this one!!


----------

